# DNS Fehler - Seite kann nicht gefunden werden



## MMC2002 (29. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe seit zwei Tagen ein Problem, was mich langsam aber sicher zur Verzweiflung treibt. 
Zum Problem:
Wenn ich eine Internetseite aufrufen will, passiert es ab und an, dass der IE mir z.B. die Fehlermeldung "www.tutorials.de DNS kann nicht aufgelöst werden. Internetseite nicht erreichbar.... " gbt. Das was mich daran iritiert ist folgender Aspekt. Hinter der Fehlermeldung, ist ist das Downloadstatusfenster vom IE auch gleich mit aufgegangen. Es ist also so, als wenn ein Download schief gegangen wäre.

Bei meiner Suche über Google, habe ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es  manchmal vorkommt, wenn der Rechner "Dauer-Online" ist, dass der DNS Cache verrückt spielt und mal geleert werden sollte. Habe ich auch alles gemacht über Eingabeaufforderung mit ipconfig /flushdns. Hate aber auch keinen Erfolg gezeigt.
Ich habe Internet über Kabel, was vorher aber noch durch nen W-Lan Router geht. Desweiteren benutze ich den IE 6 mit aufgesetztem Avant Browser und als Firewall ZoneAlarm. Achja, und mein Betriebssystem ist XP Pro.

Ich hoffe irgendjemand hat eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte.

MfG
MMC2002


----------



## Marty_FfM (30. November 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es die Admins sehen, aber Doppelpostings sind nicht so klasse...
Trotzdem hier eine Antwort, damit alle, die Mitlesen, auch auf dem Laufenden sind.


Hi MMC2002,

das Problem ist ein sch*** Problem.

Aaaalsssooo...
Ferndiagnose ist schwer...

Wenn es wieder vorkommt:
1. Mach ein DOS-Fenster auf und tippe rein: "ping tutorials.de"
Bekommst du kein Ergebnis: Super, der DNS deines Providers ist schrott.
Bekommst du ein Ergebnis: Schlecht, deine Interneteinstellungen sind schrott.
2. Versuche im ersten Fall, einen DNS per Hand zu konfigurieren. Hier bieten sich an:
217.237.150.33 (von GMX)
Aber nur testweise!

Geht alles, dann schreib eine Mecker-Mail an deinen Provider. Geht nichts, dann poste mal ein paar Infos mehr hier (Provider, Art der Verbindung, DNS-Adresse).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## xCondoRx (2. Dezember 2004)

Marty_FfM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, wie es die Admins sehen, aber Doppelpostings sind nicht so klasse...


Lass das doch einfach die Sorge der Admins sein..


> Wenn es wieder vorkommt:
> 1. Mach ein DOS-Fenster auf und tippe rein: "ping tutorials.de"
> Bekommst du kein Ergebnis: Super, der DNS deines Providers ist schrott.


Ich kann dir mal spontan 50 Gründe nennen, woran es noch liegen könnte!


> Bekommst du ein Ergebnis: Schlecht, deine Interneteinstellungen sind schrott.


Hä? Wie kommst du jetzt auf den grünen Zweig? Und welche Einstellungen meinst du eigentlich?

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, weshalb DNS nicht richtig funktioniert. Könnte sogar an der eigenen HOSTS Datei liegen. Auf den Provider allerdings, würde ich als letztes tippen, da DNS Abfragen nicht nur auf dem DNS Server des Providers aufgelöst werden, sondern weitergeleitet werden an andere DNS Server..


----------



## mvbruch (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute ist das Prob jetzt gelöst?


----------



## garfield77 (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo !

 Ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit der Einwahl bei GMX. Es scheint so als ob der DNS nicht funktioniert.

 Folgendes Phänomen habe ich bei mir festgestellt:

 Router (Netgear 835B) ist verbunden.
 Browser Fenster wird geöffnet und Adresse erfaßt - dann return.
 Router verbindet sich auch mit Provider - Status connected
 Doch die Internetseite wird nicht angezeigt.
 Erst wenn a) Browser geschlossen wird oder 1, 2 oder mehrmals die Adresse bestätigt wird tut sich was.

 Ich kann mir das Phänomen nicht erklären. Weis jemand Rat ?

 Ich muß jedoch bei meinem PC eine feste IP-Adresse zuweisen da dies auch gleichzeitig ein Server für ein Programm ist.


----------

